# Delete my account



## pulse0 (Jul 26, 2014)

Is there a way I can delete my rollitup account myself? Or could a mod plz do it for me? 

Or is my only option to get banned from this shit u call a forum


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

OK , before you leave in a huff, can we take a close look at what your problem is before we loose a valuable member.


----------



## pulse0 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope. Just delete it.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

you started you adventure here with this post

https://www.rollitup.org/t/4-x-8-tent-design-help.687297/

this was a thread that was started by you and it was a question that you got 4 replies and they all seem to be helpful


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

pulse0 said:


> Nope. Just delete it.


I am not done yet


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

your next thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/need-some-advice.837803/

another question by you, 3 helpful responses


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

next

https://www.rollitup.org/t/vegging-plant-growing-seeds.837847/

another question, 1 answer, helpful


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/cloning-during-flower-stretch.837973/

another question, 3 responses


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-this-a-male.838769/

another question BY YOU, two responses

do you read any other posts that are not started by you??


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

finally a thread not started be you

https://www.rollitup.org/t/canna-coco-whats-your-setup-and-routine.832761/#post-10728560

where you talk about your set up


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

oh, by the way, I don't think they delete accounts here.

have a nice day


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2014)

pulse0 said:


> Nope. Just delete it.


don't let strax get to ya man. he's just joking.

as requested, rest assured, your account will be immediately deleted. this usually takes 18-24 hrs to process. until the account audit has been fully reviewed for deletion........

YOU may still come to riu to post as much as you like.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Jul 26, 2014)

pulse0 said:


> That's some mighty fine detective work, where'd u get ur detectives badge? The bottom of a crackerjack box?
> 
> If I gave a fuck what u said ur words might have touched my icy heart but I think we both know I don't.
> 
> ...



As we used to say in the Army "move out smartly son, and if you can't move smartly just move out". If you don't like it here then just go away, problem solved.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

pulse0 said:


> That's some mighty fine detective work, where'd u get ur detectives badge? The bottom of a crackerjack box?
> 
> If I gave a fuck what u said ur words might have touched my icy heart but I think we both know I don't.
> 
> ...


ouch...that really hurts, it would hurt more if I was a little kid like you


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

I thought you were leaving, BEAT IT!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm gonna 'smartly' roll another doob and and fire up another coffee while pulse0's account is being processed for deletion.

no need for name calling pulse0. 
if you continue to do so, we will have no choice but to ban you?


----------



## pulse0 (Jul 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I'm gonna 'smartly' roll another doob and and fire up another coffee while pulse0's account is being processed for deletion.
> 
> no need for name calling pulse0.
> if you continue to do so, we will have no choice but to ban you?


Oh no please don't ban me fag boy that would be terrible


----------



## pulse0 (Jul 26, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> As we used to say in the Army "move out smartly son, and if you can't move smartly just move out". If you don't like it here then just go away, problem solved.


Fuck america? And their little boys club they call the us army


----------



## pulse0 (Jul 26, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> ouch...that really hurts, it would hurt more if I was a little kid like you


That might have hurt me if it didn't come out of a mouth that sucks dicks all day long


----------



## Da Mann (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2014)

There you go, your account has been deleted. I hope you are happier now.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> There you go, your account has been deleted. I hope you are happier now.


I can still see him from here...he didn't go far


----------



## Sativied (Jul 26, 2014)

I requested this thread to be deleted.


----------



## charface (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome.......


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> I can still see him from here...he didn't go far


Shhhh. Based on his level of intelligence, if we tell him his accou/nt is deleted, he'd probably make a post saying "good" and not work it out


----------



## charface (Jul 26, 2014)

These guys are fuckin with ya.
you will find the account delete icon in your user panel under "account"
Good luck.


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2014)

we dont delete accounts and banning you makes it so all your posts and account stays you just cant log in


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 26, 2014)

you will still have an account and you will still be a dick


----------



## charface (Jul 26, 2014)

Did you find the delete icon in the cp yet?
Over?


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 26, 2014)

ban him and send him emails and tweets every time someone posts here letting him know.

also add in that he is banned and can not log in to see this helpful info.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 27, 2014)

pulse0 said:


> That might have hurt me if it didn't come out of a mouth that sucks dicks all day long


did you give up that easy?


----------

